# [OT] gst-register&"Naruszenie ochrony pamięci"

## pax82

Hejka,

mam problem z gstreamerem, przed uruchomieniem rhythmboxa czy muine potrzebuje uruchomic gst-register ( gst-register-0.8 ), lecz natrafiam na naruczenie ochrony pamieci  :Sad: 

```
pax@pax ~ $ gst-register-0.8 

Trying to load global_registry ...

Error loading global_registry

Added path   /usr/lib/gstreamer-0.8 to user_registry 

Rebuilding user_registry (/home/pax/.gstreamer-0.8/registry.xml) ...

Added plugin goom with 1 feature.

Added plugin gstvideo with 0 features.

Added plugin audiorate with 1 feature.

Added plugin colorspace with 1 feature.

Added plugin y4menc with 1 feature.

Added plugin gstresample with 0 features.

Added plugin smpte with 1 feature.

Added plugin alpha with 1 feature.

Added plugin gstindexers with 2 features.

Added plugin mpegaudioparse with 1 feature.

Added plugin gnomevfs with 2 features.

Added plugin gstoptomegascheduler with 1 feature.

Added plugin gstaudioconvert with 2 features.

Added plugin gstbasicgthreadscheduler with 1 feature.

Added plugin mpegaudio with 1 feature.

Added plugin videocrop with 1 feature.

Added plugin volume with 1 feature.

Added plugin videoscale with 1 feature.

Added plugin playondemand with 1 feature.

Added plugin videorate with 1 feature.

Added plugin synaesthesia with 1 feature.

Added plugin multipart with 2 features.

Added plugin alphacolor with 1 feature.

Added plugin videobox with 1 feature.

Added plugin interleave with 2 features.

Added plugin gstdataprotocol with 0 features.

Naruszenie ochrony pamięci

```

Ktos mial podobny problem i rozwiazal go jaks ? (mialem w make.conf nptl ale przekompilowalem glibc bez nptl i gstreamera i nadal to samo wiec to chyba nie w tym roblem).

----------

## mdk

Mam Gstreamera 0.8.5 i działa. Rhytmbox również, super player - tylko trzeba trochę zainwestować czasu w uporządkowanie TAGów  :Wink:  Moje make.conf:

```

CFLAGS="-pipe -Os -march=athlon-xp -mmmx -m3dnow -msse -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

```

Którego masz Gnome'a?

----------

## pax82

gnome 2.8.0 , ale uzywam fvwm'a. przekompiluje gstream z twoimi flagami zoabczymy co wyjdzie

----------

## pax82

niestety przekomilowanie z takimi flagami jak opisales nic nie dalo, dalej zachwouej sie tak samo prz gst-register

----------

## mdk

Zerknij tu: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=68597. Ktoś ma ten sam problem, zdaje się, że to przez flagę -Os. U mnie działa, ale może pokombinuj jeszcze z flagami.

----------

## pax82

Moj gstreamer jest bardzo uparty, co bym nie robil z flagami to on zachowuje sie tak samo, narazie poczekam sobie czy problem rozwiaze sie z nowa wersja.

A teraz mocny Of Topic do MDK.

Strona ktora masz w podpisie to twoja strona ? Jestes autorem zdjeci ktore sa tam umieszczone ? Jestem pod wrazeniem.

----------

## mdk

Tak, to moja strona. Zajmuję się różnymi dziwnymi rzeczami  :Wink: 

Jeżeli jesteście gdzieś w pobliżu Wawy, to zapraszam na premierę mojego filmu w przeciągu najbliższego miesiąca (Multikino, ursynów). Jeszcze dam znać dokładnie co i jak.

----------

## pax82

Niestety nie mam jak dojechac do wawy, a szkoda. Patrzac po tym co masz na stronie to z checia bym obejrzal film. Bedzie pokazywany w Bialymstoku ?

----------

## mdk

Mam paru znajomych lalkarzy w Białymstoku, więc może pewnego dnia..? Czemu nie. Trzeba by się zrzucić na flaszkę dla jakiegoś operatora w małym kinie, i po godzinach by się puściło  :Smile:  To jest krótki metraż. 

Na pewno będzie pokazywany na fest. w Berlinie (Berlinale) w połowie lutego, bo jest nominowany (a raczej nominowana - "Anomalia"). Na stronie jest trailer, ale chyba nie da się tego obejrzeć pod Linuxem  :Confused:  (Quicktime, i to jakiś podejrzany kodek) Postaram się coś z tym zrobić w najbliższych dniach.

----------

